# "nós outros"



## Laura Moosburger

Bom dia!

No livro "Tradução, Ato Desmedido", de Boris Schnaiderman, topei com o seguinte:

"(...) Francamente, não é fácil encontrar em outro lugar uma argumentação sólida como esta sobre a relação entre o mundo da linguagem herdada e a criação pessoal. E é interessante constatar que nós outros, materialistas convictos, temos de receber esta lição de um teólogo protestante alemão, proferida no início do século XIX."

Fiquei me perguntando se "nós outros" seria mesmo um estrangeirismo... Teria vindo do castelhano "nosotros"? Em todo caso, o uso que o autor fez da expressão não é gratuito, pois ele está frisando uma alteridade. 

O que lhes parece? (Eu confesso que, apesar de termos outras, aliás várias maneiras de expressar aquela alteridade - como: "nós, de nossa parte" -, achei interessante esse uso...)

Abraços.


----------



## Outsider

Usa-se pouco em português, muito menos que em espanhol, mas não o classificaria como estrangeirismo. Não me surpreende que fosse mais comum em tempos antigos, e ainda hoje em certas regiões de Portugal próximas de Espanha.


----------



## englishmania

Pessoalmente, nunca diria "nós outros".


----------



## Istriano

Eu acho que interpretaria ''nós outros'' como ''a gente, mas não você'' (nós exclusivo)
[_Venha com nós outros! = Venha com a gente!_]

A Wikipédia diz:


> Em português, essa diferença se faz sentir entre os pronomes _nós_ (inclusivo) e _nós outros_ (exclusivo), e também entre _nós_ (inclusivo) e _a gente_ (exclusivo).



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inclusividade_(linguística)


----------



## englishmania

> [Resposta] A expressão *nós outros*, como forma de referir o pronome *nós*,  não é comum no português de hoje, em nenhuma das suas variantes. Poderá  aparecer em transcrições de textos antigos, pois, como refere, trata-se  de uma forma antiga. Pêro Vaz de Caminha utilizou-a na sua Carta sobre o Achamento do Brasil, em 1500:
> 
> «Ali folgou ele e todos nós outros bem uma hora e meia»
> Em outras circunstâncias poderá ser utilizada com o obje(c)tivo de produzir um texto mais arcaico, ou apenas como jogo.
> O mesmo acontece com *vós outros*, igualmente em desuso.
> A par de *nós outros*, expressão que tem o sentido de *nós*, ocorre um grupo preposicional, ou seja, um conjunto iniciado por uma preposição, em que *nos* equivale a *em* + *os*, como na frase:
> (1) Segunda e terça, trabalho. Nos outros dias, descanso.
> Esta segunda possibilidade não ocorre com *vós outros*.
> As outras situações em que surja "nos outros", sem acento, equivalendo a *nós*, explicam-se de duas formas:
> a) são transcrições de textos antigos que respeitam a grafia e a acentuação dos originais;
> b) correspondem a erros ou lapsos, em que se não regist[r]ou, como deveria, o acento gráfico no pronome *nós*.
> 
> * Edite Prada*  :: 02/07/2007


ciberduvidas


----------



## uchi.m

Tem o original?


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Istriano said:


> Eu acho que interpretaria ''nós outros'' como ''a gente, mas não você'' (nós exclusivo)
> [_Venha com nós outros! = Venha com a gente!_]
> 
> A Wikipédia diz:
> 
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inclusividade_(linguística)



Note que, no caso em questão, "nós outros" significa: "nós, _eles_ não".


----------



## GOODVIEW

Laura Moosburger said:


> Note que, no caso em questão, "nós outros" significa: "nós, _eles_ não".



Não me lembro de ter visto essa expressão usada em português, mas em francês ela é muito comum, _nous autres_.


----------



## mglenadel

Este "Nós outros" seria para significar que o autor faz a distinção entre nós (todos, inclusive os que não são materialistas teóricos) e nós (o autor e os materialistas teóricos, excluindo os outros), certo?


----------



## Istriano

A e B falando para C:

nós (A,B,C)
nós outros (A,B)

_Nós outros _foi substituído por _a gente_: http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0102-44501998000200006&script=sci_arttext


----------



## Laura Moosburger

mglenadel said:


> Este "Nós outros" seria para significar que o autor faz a distinção entre nós (todos, inclusive os que não são materialistas teóricos) e nós (o autor e os materialistas teóricos, excluindo os outros), certo?



Se entendi bem a sua formulação, não é bem isso, não. "Nós outros, materialistas convictos" quer dizer, "nós que, apesar de sermos materialistas convictos, ainda temos de aprender a ser materialistas, pasme, com um teólogo protestante do início do século XIX"; ou seja, a distinção parece referir-se mais especificamente a "nós outros, materialistas convictos" por oposição a certos materialisas - como ilustra o teólogo protestante alemão do início do séc. XIX - que, apesar de não se declararem como tais, são fundamentalmente tão materialistas que até mesmo nos instruem (a nós que somos convictos) acerca desse materialismo...


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> A e B falando para C:
> 
> nós (A,B,C)
> nós outros (A,B)
> 
> _Nós outros _foi substituído por _a gente_: http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0102-44501998000200006&script=sci_arttext




Pode até ser, mas o caso em questão nao tem a ver com isso (Boris Schnaiderman não está se pronunciando sobre a falta de convicção materialista de seus leitores, mas opondo um "nós, os materialistas convictos" a um "ele, teólogo protestante alemão").


----------



## okporip

Laura Moosburger said:


> Se entendi bem a sua formulação, não é bem isso, não. "Nós outros, materialistas convictos" quer dizer, "nós que, apesar de sermos materialistas convictos, ainda temos de aprender a ser materialistas, pasme, com um teólogo protestante do início do século XIX"; ou seja, a distinção parece referir-se mais especificamente a "nós outros, materialistas convictos" por oposição a certos materialisas - como ilustra o teólogo protestante alemão do início do séc. XIX - que, apesar de não se declararem como tais, são fundamentalmente tão materialistas que até mesmo nos instruem (a nós que somos convictos) acerca desse materialismo...



Laura, não conheço o texto, mas pelo trecho que você nos oferece, acho que a sua interpretação vai um pouco além do que seria necessário para dar sentido ao uso da expressão. A oposição básica é entre convicção materialista e convicção religiosa; "materialistas convictos" e "todo o resto". Se o teólogo é ou não materialista (e, pela "lógica", não seria; seria o oposto disso em termos filosóficos, isto é, idealista), é indiferente; ele certamente está no "todo o resto".


----------



## J. Bailica

Tal como o okporip, eu também acho que não há mais que uma opsição simples 'nós' vs. 'eles'. O 'outros', digo eu, é redundante para a compreensão da fase ( em sentido estrito) nomeadamente para o alcance, o significado, a abrangêngia do nós (e do nós em relação ao 'ele', ou 'eles'. 'Outros' (acho eu, outra vez) só se torna importante para a fluidez e para a ênfase que se quer dar ao 'nós', ou seja, para a proficiência estilística,  tal como de resto a Laura sugeria com a ideia do 'nós, de nossa parte'.
Para que serve esse 'de nossa parte'? E para que serve o 'outros'? Não acrescenta nem restringe nada de significativo (literalemnete nada que tenha real significado), no entanto se lermos a frase original, tal como está mas sem uma dessas expressões, ou outra equivalente, sentimos que falta alguma coisa (diria que é o realce, ou ênfase, ao pronome 'nós' que falta, como que sublinhando a surpresa: _justamente nós!_ 

Não tenho tanta certeza que seja necessário recuar até 1500 para encontrar exemplos de 'nós outros', penso que já tenho encontrado; mas posso estar enganado (e o ciberdúvidas também, não é a Biblia ); é que pelo menos 'esses outros' estou quase certo de já ter encontrado.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Não tenho tanta certeza que seja necessário recuar até 1500 para encontrar exemplos de 'nós outros', penso que já tenho encontrado; mas posso estar enganado (e o ciberdúvidas também, não é a Biblia ); é que pelo menos 'esses outros' estou quase certo de já ter encontrado.



Eu apostaria que não só já o encontrei, como até que já o escrevi. E penso que quando o fiz, foi no sentido de particularizar ou de reforçar a identidade dum grupo específico por contraposição a outro ou outros grupos que partilham algo de comum com ele. A ver se me explico melhor: por exemplo, _'Nós outros, portugueses que discordamos desta política económica'_. Estou a particularizar um grupo, o dos portugueses que têm uma determinada opinião, distinta da de outros portugueses (a característica comum, que permite falar de '_nós_') que têm uma opinião diferente. Estou a vincar uma distinção, mantendo ao mesmo tempo a unidade que nos liga. Podem-me contestar que esta frase pode ser reformulada para, por exemplo, _'Nós, aqueles/os portugueses que discordam desta política económica'_, redacção que, em muitos casos, talvez seja preferível. No entanto, a ideia de inclusão, de diversidade dentro da unidade, que eu posso querer sublinhar, fica mais esbatida na segunda frase (em parte, é verdade, porque também a pessoa verbal passou da primeira para a terceira). '_Outros_' dá uma ideia mais clara de alteridade, que '_aqueles_' não comporta. No fundo, é aquilo que o Istriano já tinha sugerido: ´_nós=(A+B+C)_', _'nós outros_ _=( [A+B] +C)'.
_Terei ido longe demais?


----------



## breezeofwater

GOODVIEW said:


> Não me lembro de ter visto essa expressão usada em português, mas em francês ela é muito comum, _nous autres_.


Sem querer afirmar nada com certez concordo com o GV; em francês utiliza-se muito frequentemente nous autres, vous autres. No dia a dia parece-me ser apenas um leve recurso estilístico para fazer ressaltar uma singular pertença.
O texto original era francês Laura?
BW

*Nous autres
*_Quand il est employé avec les pronoms personnels nous et vous, autre s'accorde avec ce pronom. Il se met donc au pluriel. _
_« __Partez les premiers, nous autres vous rattraperons en chemin.__ »_

*Vous autres*
_Nous autres, vous autres__ sont utilisés pour renforcer nous et vous quand on veut nettement distinguer ceux qui parlent et ceux à qui on s'adresse. On évitera d'employer la tournure eux autres qui, elle, est familière. _
_« __Que faisiez-vous, vous autres pendant que nous, nous travaillions ? »_
_Que faisaient-ils, eux, pendant que nous, nous travaillions ? (et non pas eux autres). _


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Carfer said:


> Eu apostaria que não só já o encontrei, como até que já o escrevi. E penso que quando o fiz, foi no sentido de particularizar ou de reforçar a identidade dum grupo específico por contraposição a outro ou outros grupos que partilham algo de comum com ele. A ver se me explico melhor: por exemplo, _'Nós outros, portugueses que discordamos desta política económica'_. Estou a particularizar um grupo, o dos portugueses que têm uma determinada opinião, distinta da de outros portugueses (a característica comum, que permite falar de '_nós_') que têm uma opinião diferente. Estou a vincar uma distinção, mantendo ao mesmo tempo a unidade que nos liga. Podem-me contestar que esta frase pode ser reformulada para, por exemplo, _'Nós, aqueles/os portugueses que discordam desta política económica'_, redacção que, em muitos casos, talvez seja preferível. *No entanto, a ideia de inclusão, de diversidade dentro da unidade, que eu posso querer sublinhar, fica mais esbatida na segunda frase (em parte, é verdade, porque também a pessoa verbal passou da primeira para a terceira). 'Outros' dá uma ideia mais clara de alteridade, que 'aqueles' não comporta.* No fundo, é aquilo que o Istriano já tinha sugerido: ´_nós=(A+B+C)_', _'nós outros_ _=( [A+B] +C)'.
> _Terei ido longe demais?



Eu, pessoalmente, concordo com isto, e gostaria de me sentir à vontade para usar "nós outros" com este sentido forte da alteridade. Acho que não devemos abdicar das riquezas e sutilezas que a língua nos oferece, e muitas vezes em favor de que? Ousaria dizer que, muitas vezes, por mera teimosia...


----------



## Laura Moosburger

breezeofwater said:


> Sem querer afirmar nada com certez concordo com o GV; em francês utiliza-se muito frequentemente nous autres, vous autres. No dia a dia parece-me ser apenas um leve recurso estilístico para fazer ressaltar uma singular pertença.
> O texto original era francês Laura?
> BW
> 
> 
> *Nous autres
> *_Quand il est employé avec les pronoms personnels nous et vous, autre s'accorde avec ce pronom. Il se met donc au pluriel. _
> _« __Partez les premiers, nous autres vous rattraperons en chemin.__ »_
> 
> *Vous autres*
> _Nous autres, vous autres__ sont utilisés pour renforcer nous et vous quand on veut nettement distinguer ceux qui parlent et ceux à qui on s'adresse. On évitera d'employer la tournure eux autres qui, elle, est familière. _
> _« __Que faisiez-vous, vous autres pendant que nous, nous travaillions ? »_
> _Que faisaient-ils, eux, pendant que nous, nous travaillions ? (et non pas eux autres). _





Não, o texto original não era francês, mas português do Brasil.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Bom dia, pessoal,
Não consegui encontrar o antigo thread sobre "nós outros" ser estrangeirismo ou não, mas volto ao assunto só pra constar que, no primeiro escrito de "AVE, PALAVRA", Guimarães Rosa usa esta expressão...


----------



## XiaoRoel

De extrangeirismo nada. Já está na Idade Meia, na _Traduçom galega da 'Crónica General' e da 'Crónica de Castilla'_, na _Crónica de 1344_, num _documento ourensão do 1457_, no _Solilóquio_, na _Imitação de Cristo;_ usado na época classica, por exemplo em _Sá de Miranda_. Sempre com valor exclusivo e, com esse valor, ainda vivo na fala en zonas dialectais da Galiza, en em geral na lingua culta, quando se quer marcar a exclusividade desse *nós*, fronte de outro grupo ou individualidade. A língua da filosofia tem tirado proveito desta possibilidade expresiva de usar um nós inclusivo e um nós exclusivo, segundo se quiser.


----------



## uchi.m

Vocês por acaso estão tentando isolar alguém?  Porque é isso que o _outro_ de _nós outros_ faz: isola alguém de _nós_.
Esses dias ando tomando café demais... isso afeta o sono. Vou dormir agora. Ou melhor, tentar. Abraços!


----------



## Alentugano

_Nós outros _até pode estar correto, mas é uma expressão estranha e nada usual no contexto do português contemporâneo.


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> _Nós outros _até pode estar correto, mas é uma expressão estranha e nada usual no contexto do português contemporâneo.



É que a questão, aqui, não é ser usual, mas ser expressiva, no sentido de reforçar a demarcação de uma identidade coletiva, como apontou Carfer, ou de gerar a exclusão de certos setores do campo recoberto por "nós", conforme indicado por Xiao. É, no geral, um recurso linguístico de que o enunciador dispõe para especificar quem ele quer e quem ele não quer que esteja "dentro" do mesmo grupo que ele ao dizer "nós".


----------

